# Caramel Sauce Problems



## kupkake (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello,
I tried making caramel sauce using organic sugar and it didn't work. The sugar I used is the evaporated cane variety. I have made caramel sauce many times before using regular white sugar with no problems. What's the deal?
Grateful,
Kupkake


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Wow I actually had this problem the other day. Once I used fructose, and then another time I used organic. They both just didn't work. They burnt/ didn't blend with fat, etc..


----------



## kupkake (Feb 18, 2005)

Harpua,
Thanks for the support. It's nice to know I'm not the only one. I assume the organic sugar didn't work because of the "impurities"?? Maybe someone out there in Cooking Forum Land can shed some light on the matter and lend us a helping hand.
Kupkake


----------



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't know if this will help kupkake....

http://www.dominosugar.com/products/organic.asp

This sugar is a commercial product. It might work better. 
3 cups organic sugar
1 cup boiling water

Melt sugar until brown, slowly stir in boiling water. Stir until temp reaches 239 F. Serve warm. It works.


----------



## kupkake (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you for the tip!
kupkake


----------

